# Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Society Membership



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

HELLO! hope everyone is well.

I have some great news 

SRAS is now taking membership! We have finalised the fee structure and what we offer you in return.

We are currently in the process of being affiliated with the FBH (the cheque is in the post  

Please join and check out our group for more info on Membership - you can do that by clicking this whole sentence 

When you are approved you can view all the membership details by clicking the Files section on the group 

I would also just like to take this opportunity and thanking everyone for the support and contribution towards SRAS. In the 2 months that we have been active we have grown so much and i really cant thank you enough.
Hopefully by the end of this week i will have some awesome news re a certain three letters of the alphabet 

Thanks again guys and girls you rock 
*
*


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Come join the crew


----------

